# Wywala mi się firefox. Problem z Xami?

## canis_lupus

Podczas wchodzenia na niektóre strony (np orange) wysypuje mi się firefox. Odpaliłem go z konsoli i wywala taki oto błąd:

```
The program 'Gecko' received an X Window System error.

This probably reflects a bug in the program.

The error was 'BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)'.

  (Details: serial 401 error_code 8 request_code 146 minor_code 3)

  (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;

   that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.

   To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line

   option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful

   backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)

```

Problem pojawił sie po updacie systemu.

Co to moze być? Jak sobie z tym poradzić?

od raku: sed "s/quote/code/"

----------

## rzabcio

Strzelam ale czy to nie jest problem z Composite+Firefox+Flash?

----------

## canis_lupus

Wyłączyłem Composite i jest ok. Z czego to wynika? Wczesniej było wszystko ok. Nie pamietam juz co zaktualizowałem ostatnio, ale raczej nie xorg'a ani nie flash'a.

----------

## rzabcio

Coś tam było na ten temat w HOWTOsie Composite.

----------

## kfiaciarka

mi sie często sypał ff jak korzystałem z innej skórki niż domyslna, a w tym howto do composite to było o tym, żeby sobie zrobić wrappera do ff.

----------

## magnum_pl

U mnie dzis wystąpił ten sam problem i szukajac rozwiazania natrafilem na ten wątek. wywalał mi sie firefox na wszystkich stronach z flashem. nie pomoglo przeinstalowanie flasha, skasowanie katalogu ./mozilla nawet emergowanie firefoxa z wersji 1.5.0.7 na 1.5.0.8. okazalo sie ze problem pojawil sie po zmianie palety kolorów z  32bitow na 16bit. powrót do 32bitów i problem znikl.

----------

## joi_

 *magnum_pl wrote:*   

> U mnie dzis wystąpił ten sam problem i szukajac rozwiazania natrafilem na ten wątek. wywalał mi sie firefox na wszystkich stronach z flashem. nie pomoglo przeinstalowanie flasha, skasowanie katalogu ./mozilla nawet emergowanie firefoxa z wersji 1.5.0.7 na 1.5.0.8. okazalo sie ze problem pojawil sie po zmianie palety kolorów z  32bitow na 16bit. powrót do 32bitów i problem znikl.

 

http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=304370#c5

----------

